# Lasciare a desiderare



## raymax

Cari amici,
nella locuzione “lasciare a desiderare “ la preposizione “a” è un complemento di modo o complemento di termine?
È possibile dire “lasciare da desiderare “
 o no???

Grazie per il vostro tempo e aiuto!


----------



## bearded

Ciao
La frase ''lasciare a desiderare'' è un'espressione fissa. Non si può dire ''lasciare da desiderare'' (anche se il senso originario era ''lasciare ancora qualcosa da desiderare'', cioè lasciare qualche cosa incompleta o imperfetta).
Penso che 'a' non sia una preposizione, ma una congiunzione  (*) 'A' è una preposizione  che regge una frase probabilmente consecutiva: lasciare qualcosa _tale da essere desiderabile_ - ma è una mia ipotesi discutibile. In ogni caso qui non regge un complemento (di modo o di termine o altri..).

(*) Ringrazio Mary 49 per la correzione (#5)


----------



## raymax

Grazie per la sua risposta!!!!

Sarebbe possibile usare questa espressione fissa senza la preposizione “a” ??? E quale differenza nel significato c’è tra le due locuzioni?
“Lasciare desiderare “
“Lasciare A desiderare “

Grazie!


----------



## bearded

I significati sono completamente diversi:
Lasciar desiderare = permettere di desiderare;
Lasciare a desiderare = essere imperfetto, essere inferiore alle aspettative.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
non mi risulta che "a" sia una congiunzione, di quale tipo sarebbe? Per me è una preposizione.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Per me è una preposizione.


Hai ragione.  Il mio errore si spiega col fatto che - davanti a un infinito - certe preposizioni introducono delle subordinate, come fanno di solito le congiunzioni.  Rimangono però preposizioni (''preposizioni subordinanti''). L'avevo dimenticato.

PS. Ho modificato il mio #2.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> anche se il senso originario era ''lasciare ancora qualcosa da desiderare'', cioè lasciare qualche cosa incompleta o imperfetta.


Su questa base — che condivido — in _lasciare a desiderare_ «a desiderare» sarebbe una proposizione finale, giusto?🤔


----------



## raymax

Ciao a tutti!
Grazie per il vostro aiuto! 
Ma forse non pensate che si tratti del verbo fraseologico apettuale? (Lascia a desiderare) 🤔


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Su questa base — che condivido — in _lasciare a desiderare_ «a desiderare» sarebbe una proposizione finale, giusto?🤔


Oppure una frase consecutiva (lasciare qualcosa tale da essere desiderato), come ipotizzato al #2.  Però non sono sicuro.
La definizione ''verbo fraseologico'' secondo me non spiega molto (è sempre una sorta di alibi per non approfondire..).


----------



## lövastrell

Buongiorno. Non pensate che la cosa abbia *a *che fare col verbo precedente e la preposizione che abitualmente richiede? Ci sono altre frasi idiomatiche in cui la prep. "a" è usata prima di un verbo in modi non facilmente classificabili: appunto, "aver a che fare", o "non luogo a procedere", "dar a intendere", "dar a vedere" -- e perché non "vuoto a perdere"? Quest'ultima sembrerebbe finale ("da perdere"), ma le altre non direi.


----------



## Starless74

Tanto per mettere altra carne al fuoco, ho pensato anche che tali espressioni con "a" possano avere una derivazione francese o franco-provenzale (ce ne sono varie nella nostra lingua, la più tipica è l'uso di "dei/delle" per dire "alcuni/alcune" in mancanza di un articolo indeterminativo plurale).
Non è consentito qui aggiungere esempi direttamente in Francese, ma penso a espressioni come "cibo *a* portar via" (=da portare via).
Forse sto uscendo dal seminato.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Forse sto uscendo dal seminato.


Non credo, anzi l'ipotesi di un'influenza francese secondo me regge. Però così non si fa che spostare l'interrogativo al di là delle Alpi (qual è il valore di à in quella/e lingua/e?).  Cibo (tale) da esser portato via...
Comunque io considero le risposte ''verbo fraseologico/preposizione che il verbo normalmente richiede'' un po'...rinunciatarie. Per mia natura, preferisco continuare nella ricerca di plausibili spiegazioni o definizioni grammaticali.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Però così non si fa che spostare l'interrogativo al di là delle Alpi (qual è il valore di à in quella/e lingua/e?).


Concordo in pieno: la mia era solo, diciamo così, un'integrazione. 
Il dubbio di partenza di raymax sul valore sintattico persiste.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> cibo *a* portar via"


Codesta cosa, forse, si dice a Roma?!


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Codesta cosa, forse, si dice a Roma?!


Sì, anche se forse sta perdendo d'uso.


----------



## Starless74

Mi sorge il sospetto che l'oggetto implicito del "lasciare" non sia qualcosa/qualcos'altro ma _qualcuno_:
questa cosa mi lascia (ti lascia, lascia chiunque, ecc.) a desiderare = questa cosa lascia insoddisfatti.
Se è così, l'espressione diventa una consecutiva implicita.

P.S. in tal caso, nella frase _lasciare *molto* a desiderare_, «molto» sarebbe avverbio, non complemento oggetto.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> l'espressione diventa una consecutiva implicita.


A me sembra che l'oggetto implicito sia sempre una cosa: la dimostrazione è che si può dire ''lasciare molto/alquanto/molto poco a desiderare''. Sembrano avverbi di misura in un'espressione intransitiva, ma li si può intendere anche come complementi oggetti neutri (quella macchina lascia molto a desiderare = lascia molte cose da desiderare). La mia ipotesi 'consecutiva' vale sempre: molte cose tali da esser desiderate.

Nella tua interpretazione ('qualcuno') sarebbe caso mai un complemento di termine: ...lascia a qualcuno molto da desiderare.  E non 'lascia qualcuno a desiderare'.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> in tal caso, nella frase _lasciare *molto* a desiderare_, «molto» sarebbe avverbio, non complemento oggetto.


Cioè ''la cosa ti lascia lì molto   a desiderare''? oppure '' ti lascia  a desiderare molto..?'' Non mi sembra plausibile il riferimento implicito a una persona.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Cioè ''la cosa ti lascia lì molto   a desiderare''? oppure '' ti lascia a desiderare molto..?''


Lo intendevo come avverbio di quantità, derivato per analogia da frasi come: _lascia molto delusi / sconcertati / allibiti_ ecc.
anche se mi rendo conto che "a desiderare" non è certo un aggettivo (complemento predicativo dell'oggetto) a differenza degli altri casi qui citati.
Sono confuso.


----------



## raymax

Cari amici,
grazie mille a tutti per i vostri preziosi delucidazioni . Sono stati molto apprezzati!!!!


----------



## bearded

raymax said:


> per i vostri preziosi delucidazioni . Sono stati molto apprezzati!!!!


.._le vostre preziose delucidazioni… state...apprezzate
_


----------



## raymax

Grazie per avermi corretto e scusate l'errore 👍


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che!


----------

